# Vortex Generator?



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello all, while basically just looking on ebay outta bordom, i stumbled across this: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bett...018942237QQcategoryZ42604QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

have any of you heard of this at all? Seems like it'd work, but i've not heard a thing about it. Any opinions?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

its basically a mock up of the TORNADO air system. they work, i had one in my sentra, which got me better mileage. i would buy it, but buy the real thing, they go for around sixty bucks a pop, but it saves alot in the long run


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Awsome. I should buy one. You got any links as to where i could about buying one? i'm searching right now but if you have them off hand, save me some time! haha.


Edit: just found one online. Think i'm going to my local autozone to pick it up. thanks! Will post results... hopefully.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm sorry but that would not work, if anything, that restricts even MORE than the tornado going by the pics. You shouldnt ever block an airway and expect gains. Try running a mile while sucking air through a straw....


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well that vortex generator blocks airways, but the tornado(well it does come in the way) but it spins the air coming in so it is more cooler or something like that.. all i know is that it works.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

thse are nice.. works great on EVOs


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, after puttting it on and trying it out a little, i can honestly say i feel a slight boost. Now its nothing like a turbo or anything, but you can feel a little boost. I'll report on gas milage after tonite because i gotta go drive up to boulder(about 35 miles away) and back and then again and back. Lets see what happens after 140 miles. And i didn't get that ebay ripoff i went to autozone and bought the tornado one. It looks a lot different and looks like it works a lot better than that ebay ripoff.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

boosteddet said:


> thse are nice.. works great on EVOs


OMG, did you even bother to look at the site he posted, same name but different item.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

if you want a visual of how it works.....get a big bottle, like a 2 liter.....turn it upside down and keep your thumb under the opening and start moving your hand in a counter clock wise motion really fast, like your stirring something....and you see the water inside start to spin up....then remove your thumb......the vortex created allows more water to come out then if you had the same/like bottle with same amount of water and had the end up cut off and removed your thumb....

obviously...over time the vortex loses its power....but if it were to continue at the same velocity....the water will escape faster in that sense then it would the other way......try it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

More Power: Whether you have a stock or aftermarket air intake system, you will see a power increase of up to 35 horsepower.

Smoother Shifting: Vehicles with an Automatic Transmission will shift smoother than before


enlighten me as to how either of this is true..... 
also explain how it is a cosmetic mod.

Water and air are two completely different things. They react differently to different conditions. To accurataly put your test to work, replace water with air and see how well it works since I know you dont put water into your engine.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

blah! i'm sorry, i saw mod and thought, oh it should go there. Later i rethought and "oh damn, i put it in cosmetic mod, humm.. my bad". 

Anywhos, it saved me some gas mileage, i've not hit mid tank and i'm over 150 miles. So i'm thinking its all gravy. I filled up just after i made my long trip northward and yeah. I was going atleast 80 the whole way. I know, i drive fast, but on the highway here, there are two speeds: 80+ and the speed limit. uhh.. so 55 vrs 80+, i think i'll go 80+.

and i think the ebay link is a little overblown just like every other thing on there.


----------

